# Italian Sausage & Potato Bake



## Robin-Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a super easy recipe you can create and at a pinch all you really need are a couple of potatoes, a can of hot dogs and a campfire.

I really enjoy simple, fast recipes like this. They can be made to taste relatively good but are also simple to the point that you can throw them together easily even in the most dire of circumstances - that's what makes a good survival dish in my opinion.

http://survivalcook.com/italian-sausage-potato-emergency-meal-camping-recipe/


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We make something similar. We use onions and bell peppers (pick your color) in place of the beans. Maybe throw in a few garlic cloves. Can't beat it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

We use cabbage, onions & sausage.


----------

